

Snail mail push alerts - superchink
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/12/snail_mail_push_alerts.html

======
timrobinson
From the headline, I thought this might be a snail mail version of Growl.

 _"Dear @tim, We are please to inform you that @whoever is following you.
Yours sincerely, Twitter"_

~~~
joshu
I wonder if there is an API for sending mail somewhere out there?

~~~
alanh
1\. Web form by @dcurtis: <http://snail.dustincurtis.com/>

2\. API by Postful: <http://www.postful.com/>

3\. API by L-Mail: <http://www.l-mail.com/>

------
djacobs
Now I just need something to open up the mail, scan it, and forward it to me
as an attachment.

Talk about etherealization[1].

[1] <http://paulgraham.com/tablets.html>

~~~
saurik
There is a service for this called Earth Class Mail.

